# Any So Cal transplants in Utah?



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm may still be a ways off but whether I find new work or retire I do plan to leave Southern CA. I was considering the Casper WY area and then realized it would be a bad place for a duck hunter to retire. Pocatello seemed better but there might be too few days of sunshine for a guy who lived his whole life in sunny So. Cal.

I enjoy big game but the seasons are too short for me to move someplace based on that. I require waterfowl (puddle ducks and geese, not divers), fishing and some upland birds. My wife needs shopping restaurants and not too much snow. Utah appears to fit the bill. 

Are there any CA transplants in Utah who care to comment?
Are we welcome, in Utah?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello Steve,

I personally would look into the southwest side of Idaho. Winters are very mild compared to other places in the mountain west. Cost of living is low and Boise has all the shopping/services you could ask for. Great bird hunting exists in the area and big game opportunities are awesome and close. The snake river system should provide all the duckies you need and some good fishing too. Drive a couple hours and you can catch Steelhead and Salmon. 

I like all the little towns west/northwest of Boise like Caldwell and Emmett. ------SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've thought about this... especially with how crowded Utah is getting. Was looking into Kootenai Idaho or Sheridan WY.


-DallanC


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

There's no ducks in Utah.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks SS. I will have a look. Any regular stream type fishing? I'm not much of a stealhead man.



DallanC said:


> I've thought about this... especially with how crowded Utah is getting. Was looking into Kootenai Idaho or Sheridan WY.
> -DallanC


Haha. I guess everything is relative.



Hoopermat said:


> There's no ducks in Utah.


And none in the Butte Sink either.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Steve G said:


> I'm may still be a ways off but whether I find new work or retire I do plan to leave Southern CA. I was considering the Casper WY area and then realized it would be a bad place for a duck hunter to retire.
> 
> I require waterfowl (puddle ducks and geese, not divers), fishing and some upland birds. My wife needs shopping restaurants and not too much snow. Utah appears to fit the bill.
> 
> Are we welcome, in Utah?


Are you kidding me? No ducks in the Casper WY area? You have heard of the North Platte River right? Douglas WY is close too, not to mention there are other places close by.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Steve G said:


> Thanks SS. I will have a look. Any regular stream type fishing? I'm not much of a stealhead man.
> 
> Tons......Boise river, Payette, several nice lakes, and you haven't lived until you have fished for smallmouth bass in the John Day river (google it). Drive a little ways into eastern Oregon and the fishing in the Imnaha River drainage is awesome.
> 
> Ok, I gotta ask......not a Steelhead man? I just can't think of a better gamefish that can be caught in fresh water.-------SS


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Springville Shooter said:


> Steve G said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I gotta ask......not a Steelhead man? I just can't think of a better gamefish that can be caught in fresh water.-------SS
> ...


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Fowlmouth said:


> Are you kidding me? No ducks in the Casper WY area? You have heard of the North Platte River right? Douglas WY is close too, not to mention there are other places close by.


Yes. I am familiar with the Platte. Well I drive by it every year. I did some searches and didn't find much. I guess I could look a little harder. Thanks.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm a transplant out of So Cal. 1980 is when I made the move. Parents were born here in Central Utah so I knew my way around. Utah is an amazing state with lots to do and see. Some have issues with the culture but I pretty much do what I like. I ran into an interesting place a couple of weeks ago called Hagerman Idaho. It's in what they called the banana belt of Idaho. Elevation of around 2000 ft along the Snake River. Lots of fishing for a lot of different species of fish (Sturgeon, trout, blue gill, perch and bass). They said it is incredible for ducks and geese during the season. A lot of the water comes from natural springs that are heated from a lava flow so it doesn't ice up during the winter and there are miles and miles of corn fields and bean fields for the water fowl to feed in. Twin falls is 37 miles to the east and Boise is 98 miles to the west.
Deer and Elk would be good also. Good luck in your search.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

If I wasn't so darn old and I liked the hunting and fishing, Utah sure wouldn't be my first choice...not even close . Idaho is great! Nice folks, great country, mild climate(relatively speaking) really great hunting and fishing. Strictly hunting and fishing, Wy is good, but darn(they won't let me say the big boy word on here), the winters can be harsh. I kind a like that country around Lewiston/Clarkston. Might want to give that area a look see.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks guys. I'm starting to look at this early so I should have time to check these places and visit them. Some of these little towns are just so quaint and pretty in the Spring and summer. But I imagine not so much when there's six feet of snow piled up.

Thanks,
Steve G


----------

